# Red Duns - anyone got one? Pictures please



## Fantasia (Nov 16, 2009)

I've got a new foal on the ground - by a buckskin pinto out of a choc silver pinto. The wee fella has has a red body, dorsal stripe and a charcoal grey mane and tail.

I THINK he's a red dun (4% chance on the colour of his parents, but stranger things have happened!) - we won't have any point indicators as he has four white stockings (and a perfectly centered star).

I've taken pictures today and will get them posted but am interested to see any other Red Dun Minis out there.


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't have any red dun pics but he sounds beautiful! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## victoria (Nov 16, 2009)

Shelley missed seeing you at the weekend. foal sounds same colour as carman when she was born, she had a dorsal stripe and mixed mane and tail. Until now I would have said she was a chestnut roan but at 4 I would say she's a silver bay roan her dark points are really starting to come though. Helen A had a red dun foal last year, she might still have photos of Ruby as a baby.


----------



## minih (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is a picture of our foal that is a red dun,

foal-wildman

head shot

and here is a pic from when he was a weanling

back shot


----------



## LAD (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is a couple pics of my Red Dun mare. Her name is Lilliput Acres Electric Bug. She has had 2 line back dun foals with EXTENSIVE primitive markings and a dun overo colt who's color disappeared as a yearling but is now coming back.












Heres a fuzzy shot of her.






She is bred to my buckskin overo stallion, LTDs Man In Command for a 2010 foal.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is my red dun filly Lakeviews Diamond Gal.


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi fantasia,

Here are some pix of the only red dun I've owned except for a big AQHA gelding many years ago and I didn't see him as a baby so don't know what he might have looked like then. (well, I do own this filly's red dun dam too)

This is Reflections Anticipation at about 24 hours old. If you look closely you can see a faint dorsal stripe.






Same age and you can see her mane and forelock just look normal 'chestnut' red.






Yearling. In this one you can see a very distinct dorsal stripe and her head is darker than her body. In 'real life' the difference between head color and body color is more obvious.






Yearling again and again her head is darker than body and her mane is a sort of strange smokey color.






Annie is definitely a red based horse...DNA tested. No silver. I have never seen her sire but he's listed as chestnut pinto so that would have to be correct and his sire, Johnstons Super Charger, is definitely red as I've seen him numerous times.

I'm anxious to see your baby's pictures!

Charlotte


----------



## ShaunaL (Nov 16, 2009)

Jill's little cutie Trooper is a red dun I believe. She has many newborn and baby pics of him on her site at Whinny For Me. You can probably look it up from here pretty easily. Maybe she will post him on here for you.


----------



## kayla221444 (Nov 16, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS LOVE EVERYONES RED DUNS, REMINDS ME OF THE QH'S



Man in command is stunning!


----------



## vvf (Nov 16, 2009)

We have had several Red Duns through the years. All from our stallion Valley View Jet Stream, or his daughters.

Here is the grand old man pictured last year at age 26






Here is one of his daughters, Leepers Cafe Latte






And another daughter...Valley View Just Tea-Sing






We have others, but I dont' have them on my new computer yet.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a red dun pinto mare. She is also hard to tell as the places where she would have dun markings is white. She has about a 5" spot on her rump where you can see her dorsal stripe and that is it. But we knew for sure when she had a pretty grulla pinto filly last year. Out of an obviously non-dun stallion.
















And her 2009 filly:


----------



## LittleRibbie (Nov 16, 2009)

I dont have any red duns but I just wanted to tell those who have posted pictures, " I have a new favorite color " all your horses are beautiful. I need to get me one of those!! thanks for sharing


----------



## chandab (Nov 16, 2009)

vvf said:


> We have had several Red Duns through the years. All from our stallion Valley View Jet Stream, or his daughters.Here is the grand old man pictured last year at age 26
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cindy,

OMG, I haven't seen many pics of Jet Stream, I didn't realize he was red dun; he's gorgeous. And, Latte is stunning, I want one like her.


----------



## kayla221444 (Nov 16, 2009)

LittleRibbie said:


> I dont have any red duns but I just wanted to tell those who have posted pictures, " I have a new favorite color " all your horses are beautiful. I need to get me one of those!! thanks for sharing


I agree!!


----------



## Fantasia (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you all very much for posting those pics. Made me go have another look as he is wayyyyy darker than those pics.

As luck would have it, had pictures printed off and showed another breeder today. She had one exactly the same last year! AND he's a chocolate silver.

So that solves the mystery. She's been breeding twenty odd years and had never had one before that colour so I don't feel quite so stupid for getting it COMPLETELY wrong!!!!!





Will get pics up as soon as I get a chance to scan them in.


----------



## Jill (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's our red dun colt from this year, *Whinny For Me's Finely Dun, a/k/a Trooper*. He is sired by our grey grullo stallion, Erica's Gone and DunIT (National Top 10 Halter / Multi Champion). Trooper is not going grey like his sire. We had to hand raise him because his dam, who is a silver buckskin with dun facter herself, rejected him after some issues following delivery (she has successfully raised other foals). We are pretty attached to Trooper!!!

_PS Since both of Trooper's parents are dun, he may be homozygous for it (though I think I'd like to geld him and keep him for ourselves to show and eventually drive)._

*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's Finely Dun, a/k/a Trooper[/SIZE]*

_2009 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Red Dun Colt -- Expected To Mature @ or under 33_

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion) and Out of Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King


----------



## vvf (Nov 17, 2009)

Cindy,

OMG, I haven't seen many pics of Jet Stream, I didn't realize he was red dun; he's gorgeous. And, Latte is stunning, I want one like her.








Thanks for the compliment on the ol boy, and Latte. Jet will be 28 next year and still King of the farm.


----------



## rcfarm (Nov 17, 2009)

heres my red dun with her 2009 dun colt( aka goofball)


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't have a mini that's a red dun but I do have a full sized horse that is. He's a 26 year old Quarter Horse gelding, I rescued him early this spring and he's come a long way. But anyways, here he is.......


----------



## Minioveros (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a red dun mare, she is overo bred






and my senior stallion Cascade Phoenix he is a overo taffy dun


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 23, 2009)

Here are a couple of pictures of my little boy, I love the red duns. Sorry these pics dont actually show his dark stripe, but rest assured it is there along his back and down through his tail. He has also thrown me several duns.

Ancaster Colonel Mustard.....

As a weaned foal







As a scruffy 3 year old out in a field at our old farm.






Summer coat pic including the obligatory scrunchy!!






He is 10 now and stands 30" at the withers (british measurement) and is my favourite chap!

Anna


----------

